# Seeking photographer for paid work, San Francisco (mature content!!!)



## Ihaveablackcat (Feb 22, 2014)

*sigh*


----------



## tecboy (Feb 22, 2014)

Really, you are a grad student, and you want to do adult photography?


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 22, 2014)

It seems that she/he wants to be a model


----------



## Nevermore1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Ihaveablackcat said:


> My privacy is extremely crucial. You need to have professional work ethics!!
> (it will be fun, I promise!)
> 
> 
> k



You're a grad student and value your privacy yet you want to do "adult" photos?  I would think that if you made it all the way to grad school you would know that these photos will be put out there for all to see (by whatever company you sell them to) and any current or future employer can see them...  If you value your privacy find another way to pay for school or other bills.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 22, 2014)

OOO! OOO! OOO!

ME! ME! ME!


----------



## Designer (Feb 22, 2014)

e.rose said:


> OOO! OOO! OOO!
> 
> ME! ME! ME!



Round trip plane fare, three nights in hotel, meals, taxis, and of course, your regular on-location fee.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 22, 2014)

Designer said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > OOO! OOO! OOO!
> ...



You forgot product and file fees. :sillysmi:


----------



## Overread (Feb 22, 2014)

Ihaveablackcat said:


> After years modeling, I've acquired a solid understanding of the industry. Let's not waste each other's time.



If you've been modelling for years why are you asking here? Surely you've already got photographer contacts who would be far more capable of providing what you're after with more chance of preservation of your privacy (although as said above most lines of adult advertising are going to be - well - advertising which is the polar opposite of private)




Also, I'm sorry, but based on your request and your user name I feel compelled to post


----------



## tecboy (Feb 22, 2014)

It is okay.  I live one hour south from San Francisco.  You can do soft porn in my bedroom.  Is that private?  You have to be very quiet, because my mom is another room.  My wife will be home at 5 in the evening, so you have to leave by then.


----------



## otherprof (Feb 22, 2014)

Will the pay come from an account in Nigeria?


----------



## CMfromIL (Feb 22, 2014)

I feel dirty after just reading the ad.  Try craigslist, I'm sure you can find some creeper to do it for free.  Eww.


----------



## manicmike (Feb 22, 2014)

Two questions. Are you hot? Are you female?


----------



## Ihaveablackcat (Feb 23, 2014)

Nevermind...

(thanks for for the laugh)


----------



## Designer (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, ihaveablackcat, and welcome to the forum.  Sorry you didn't get an immediate reply from a pro in your area.  The snarky remarks are, I believe, in response to the hyperbole in your OP.  Really, any professional photographer should be able to produce the photographs you need.  Why go on here (an enthusiast site) and go on and on about how sensitive the shoot would be?  As long as everything is legal, there should be no problem.  Most of us have seen it all, even if only in pictures, so why do you think you need to couch your request in cloak-and-dagger secrecy?


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 23, 2014)

BlackCat,

I do understand your desire for discretion and I also understand that might be why you chose to ask here rather than perhaps contacting someone you already know in your local area.  I would point out that your current course of action might not be a wise choice, I realize you find yourself in need of money and that adult modeling would most likely prove rather lucrative however as someone else mentioned once those pictures are out there they will stay out there forever.  The photographer will own the copyright, and depending on the contract you sign with them that might present a number of challenges to you in the future.  

Also keep in mind that even if the contract you sign specifies that the pictures are not to be used in a certain fashion, if the photographer violates that agreement the only recourse you have will be civil in nature and once the pictures are released that bell, as they say, cannot be "unrung".  Now granted most professional photographers are not going to violate the terms of a contract but there are some out there that are less scrupulous than others and that is something you really need to consider.

I don't really know you or your situation and if you decide this is still the best course of action for you personally then naturally that's your choice, but these are just a few things you'll probably want to consider if you haven't already.  In the meantime I'll wish you luck.


----------



## orljustin (Feb 23, 2014)

Ihaveablackcat said:


> *sigh*



Dang, I missed the fun.  'ihaveablackcat' - none too subtle considering the subject


----------



## table1349 (Feb 23, 2014)

You can google anything you know.  Adult Talent Agency | Pornstar Jobs | Become A Pornstar | Be A Pornstar


----------

